# My Latest Seiko Divers Watch.



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Folks, I wonder if you can help me out, again ?

I recently bought a really lovely Seiko divers watch off Ebay, an SKX007 I believe. It's in perfect condition, not a scratch anywhere. I'm really pleased with it. Then I saw someone advertising another Seiko divers watch, this time a 7002-700J model. Almost, but not quite, identical to the 007.

The 7002 was advertised as "The Big Boys Watch" and was advertised a measuring a "Massive 45mm x 43mm x 13mm". It was described as used but in good condition so I bought this one as well thinking I'd use this huge one for work and save the other one for 'Best'.

The 7002 arrived today and to put it mildly it looks like it's been attacked with several hammers at some point recently in its life ! To crown it all it's exactly the same size as my 007 ! So where he got this 45mm from I can't imagine.

Now to the bit about getting your help. I need to know a couple of things before I go any further regarding Ebay feedback etc.

Firstly, is the bezel on the 7002 model Seiko supposed to rotate in both directions. Mine does , but is it supposed to ?

Secondly, I realise this is going to sound bizarre but would it be physically possible to refit all three hands so that the side you normally saw was now facing the watch face ? On any piece of metal that's stamped out you can always see a slight difference between the face that was uppermost when the stamping was done and the face that was underneath, I realise I'm not explaining this too well but hopefully you're getting my drift. The three hands on this 7002 appear to have been removed and refitted 'the other way around' (if this is possible). I think, if it was done, it was done to present the better 'lumed' surfaces.

Maybe I was just spoilt by the first watch I bought being in such excellent condition, I didn't get them from the same guy unfortunately.

Judging by the marks on the watch body someone's had a go at levering off the bezel at some point. It's well chewed up. I seem to remember that some of the Seikos use a spring that only allows the bezel to turn one way and others use a ball and spring arrangement that allows the bezel to turn both ways.

Any help would, as always , be hugely appreciated.

Many thanks in advance for any help.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your woes Chris







The 7002 is a vintage watch (1988-1996) now so really good condition ones are hard to find, Ill send you a link to an excellent database reference for Seiko divers, the hand situation is strange, the short answer is I doubt it, certainly the seconds hand could not be put on wrong but watch bodgers can do nasty things...The bezel is correct, it will rotate both ways I believe on a click ball system it should click round bi directionaly...

The case should be able to be polished to get most scratches out but it does sound as if its been through the ringer..The 45mm is probably taken from the 10-4 diagonal and included the crown!









If the seller is worth his salt he should listen to the issues you describe, it sounds af if you believe the watch is not as described in the auction? If you want to post the auction link feel free ( and dont mind us knowing your ebay id)

Jase


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jase,

Huge thanks for your reply. It looks like it just might not be quite the mongrel I initially thought it was. I introduced a really tiny amount of WD40 under the bezel and that's smoothed out the movement a lot. The hands look awful though, really rough looking and when I saw them and the three or four odd scratches on the actual watch face I was convinced the hands had been removed and refitted back-to-front. there's no polished edges to them at all. I can't make up my mind whether to use it for work, where it'll get even more abuse as I'm a service engineer, or get it restored to its former glory. Or maybe just re-sell it on Ebay and try and get the Â£45 back that I splashed out. I've just got notification of your link so I'm going to check that out. Thanks again for all your help. I'll try and get some decent pictures of these odd looking hands and put them on the site for everyone to have a good laugh at them ! I'll also put on the Ebay link, it might save someone else some similar disappointment. Regards, Chris.

regards, Chris.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

For Â£45 I would be tempted to wear the old war horse as is







, as long as its keeping good time and the power reserve is OK then it will be great as a beater, they are tough watches, I wouldnt trust any water resistancy though, if the hands bother you so much I think the 6309 aftermarket hands that you can buy cheaply will fit but Im not positive on that..

Love to see pics









WD-40.... Not recommended mate







, I use the smallest dab of silicone grease...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Jason is right... Gosh how often does one get to say that























Â£45 isn't a bad price for a working 7002 and I think that it's correct that the 6309 replacement parts will fit but the seconds hand has the 'flying meat-ball' at the other end of the hand...

Looking forward to seeing a picture of it!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just to echo what Katt & Jason have said but I don't think that Â£45 is too expensive for a 7002. These are good watches with a good movement which some say is better than the 7s26 (as found in the skx007 & numerous other Seiko automatics). The bezel should rotate in both directions & I'm wondering if the hands on yours are just worn (it is quite an old watch after all) as I don't see how anybody could fit the main hands upside down - the main hands just wouldn't look right (with luminous material covering most of the hands) & the second hand is impossible to fit the wrong way round. The skx007 and 7002 cases are very similar in looks but they are very different in the way they are consructed - the crowns are in slightly different positions too.

Of the two watches I think I'd possibly use the skx007 as the everyday watch and pamper (maybe even restore) the 7002 - they will become collectible one day I'm sure.

One other thing, I think the hands from the skx007 should fit the 7002 - maybe Roy can confirm this







?

I think I have an hour & minute hand somewhere from an skx007 - if I can find them then I'd be happy to send them to you free.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Maybe if you post the 1st & 2nd numbers of the serial number those of us that are well 'Seikoholics' could say whether the 7002 is a early or late example of the model... You'll also have discovered by now that the lume on the hands are virtually dead as regards the glow in the dark properties... The 7002 diver is notorious for this particular weakness... But in all other respects the 7002 is a very good watch...

'pauluspaolo' is right whilst the 7002 may be easily able to survive the workplace it's starting to appreciate in value... & is already a collectable!!! [The 7002-700J being sought after because the 'J' means it was produced as a Japanese market version with "17 Jewels" on dial with blue and red beze]

So it depends on what actually attracted you to the 7002 in the 1st place...

It's similarity to the SKX007 [Get another SKX007-Black bezel or SKX009 -Pepsi Red/Blue bezel for work use]

The Square hour markers? [Find the SKX173 which is the North American version of the SKX007 it has Square hour markers instead of the Round hour markers found on the SKX007]

Good luck with the collection... You do realise that two will never be enough!!!!! SKX009/SKX779/SKX781 etc. etc.























Joli.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

What can I say Guys. The help and interest you've shown to me over my latest Seiko Saga has been amazing. Thanks.

The very kind offer of replacement hands for my rogue 7002-700J is much appreciated but I think if I change the hands although the watch might look better in my eyes but would totally screw up the originality of the thing for the next owner should I sell it on at a later date. Huge Thank You for the kind offer though.

The number of this 7002 watch is 380659 but as I don't know what decade this is all I can tell is it's an August item. As to what attracted me to this watch on Ebay was the way it was described as "Huge 45mm x 43mm 13mm". I measured up my 007 and it seemed this 7002 was quite a bit larger so it appealed to me straightaway also the 007 is in such excellent condition it seemed a shame to get it bashed about at work. However the 7002, as I said in an earlier post, turned out to be the same size as the 007.

I really do wish now I'd saved my money and hung on looking for one of the yellow faced Diver Seikos. I'd love one of them.

My entire Seiko collection consists of an early, probably one of the earliest, LCD digital. The one with the TV shaped screen, the grey screen not the green one, two buttons under it and another lower left hand side. I thought that would be worth a bit but three of them went recently on Ebay, one in excellent condition for Â£9.99 and then two together (both needing attention) for Â£9.99 again for both of them. Mine's in perfect working condition so I think I'll hang onto it for now. No. 607465.

My second Seiko is a Sports 150 Kinetic with a now very faded Pepsi bezel. This has dived on more wrecks and reefs all over the World than I care to remember. It's a fabulous watch apart from the faded bezel. Serial No.880919

The third Seiko in my 'collection' is the recently aquired 007 (7S26-0020) with the black bezel. It's in totally mint condition for about Â£40 from one of the most pleasant Ebay sellers I've ever dealt with. Serial No. 120119.

Finally we have the 7002 which appears to be the most valuable one of the whole lot. Also the roughest looking although I did wear it to work today and if nothing else it was comfortable ! Serial No. 380659.

I'm going to try and take some pictures tomorrow of them which, if I can, I'll post and then you'll be able (hopefully) to see what it is about these 7002 hands that's getting me so agitated. They just don't look right.

Finally, Spot On about the amount of luminousity (is that a real word ?) of the 7002 hands and markers. I held it under my bedside reading light for a few seconds then turned the light off and looked at the watch. . . . . If I hadn't been holding it I'd never have found it !

Thanks again for your input, and Goodnight. Chris.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

your 7002 is 1993 I would Imagine Chris


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Interesting your comments on the LCDs, Im becoming more and more interested in these and I think Im going to look out and pick them up as I see them on ebay, Ive got 1 so far










Good to see another diver on the forum


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I think these dates are right ;-)

7002 Serial 380659 = 1993 August

Sports 150 Kinetic Serial 880919 = 1998 August [Movt. 5M23??]

007 (7S26-0020) Serial 120119 = 2001 February



> Finally, Spot On about the amount of luminousity (is that a real word ?) of the 7002 hands and markers. I held it under my bedside reading light for a few seconds then turned the light off and looked at the watch. . . . . If I hadn't been holding it I'd never have found it !


At least that points to the hands & dial being typical of the 7002 So they probably aren't replacement hands...

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the watch... My other 1/2 has a NOS of the same watch... It's a really nice watch.

Joli.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Katt said:


> I think these dates are right ;-)
> 
> 7002 Serial 380659 = 1993 August
> 
> ...





Chris Webb said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> > I think these dates are right ;-)
> ...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

So it's like this one???










To quote another source.



> That Kinetic's model is a discontinued SKJXXXX which uses the early 5M43 kinetic movement this movt. uses a capacitor instead of a rechargeable lithium ion cell. There are a few variations of the watch - in deep blue (SKJ031P), black (SKJ001P), "Pepsi dial" (SKJ003P) and gold toned (SKJ004P).


Joli.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Katt said:


> So it's like this one???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one. The SKJ003P. It seemed huge when I first got it. It replaced a Pulsar divers style watch that I'd had for almost 20 years. I contacted Seiko (the Pulsar repairers) and said I was so attached to the Pulsar I'd like it totally restored but due to it's age I was told the parts were no longer available but as I was considered to be a valued customer I could choose a watch from the list they sent me and I could buy it directly from Seiko for 50% of the normal price.

I think I clobbered my Mastercard for about Â£160 and got that Seiko. They were just out and were retailing at about Â£325. In fact the model on the list they sent me was the battery model but when it turned up they sent me the kinetic one. I still have all the paperwork that came with it. No one believes that a company as large as Seiko would ever reward one of its customers this way but for me, they did. Mine is the 'Pepsi' bezel model. The bezel is very faded now and I recently tried to buy just the bezel insert but ended up realising that I'd have to have the whole bezel assembly replaced if I wanted the genuine item fitted. That's 'on hold' at the moment. Thanks for finding out the details for me. Regards, Chris.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's a couple of, not too brilliant, pictures. The first is of the 7002 with the scrappy hands that I thought looked as if they'd been put on back-to-front and the second picture is of my Seiko collection.

The digital is missing a piece of the strap where the bracelet actually connects to the watch body. I'm looking on Ebay to see if anyone's selling a scrap model identical to mine that I can get the part off.

The 'Pepsi' Kinetic Sport 200 is the one I was offered at half price by Seiko when they told me they wouldn't be able to totally restore my 20 year old Pulsar. Oddly enough I chose the battery model but got sent this kinetic one. Great watch, it's been everywhere with me since 2000 and has never let me down.

The Seiko diver model 007 next to it is the bargain of the century I got from one of the most pleasant sellers ever on Ebay. It's immaculate and cost me about Â£40-45. Amazing value I think.

The rather dull looking item on the far right is my latest addition. It's the 7002-700J that was advertised as "Huge" and turned out to be the same size as the 007 I already had. This one has non glow-in-the-dark hands and markers. A bezel ratchet that sounds like a Morris Minor starter motor and scratches on the actual watch face. The inside of the watch glass was found to be almost as dirty as the outside. I think it's been 'round the block a few times' this one. I wish now I'd waited for one of those yellow faced models to come along. Â£48 I blew on this !

Oddly enough almost everyone seems to agree that it's this scrappy old 7002 that's the one I should hang on to as it's already "collectable". I'm not sure. If someone wants to swap it for a yellow face I'd go for it.

Any, and all, comments (except for critisism of my photographic skills) are welcome. Kindest Regards to all,

Chris.

PS. It's at this point that I now discover that I can't attach the two images . . . . . it's been one of those days today. If anyone can tell me how to post these two pictures I'd be most grateful as a couple of people has shown interest in seeing them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Chris, you have to host them on a web server then link the image to here.....

If you like you can email them to me and Ill do it for you..

[email protected]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres the photos..


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Chris,

An Idea try to have the Bezel T Cut







you should practise on a scrapper first tho

Regards

Bry



jasonm said:


> Heres the photos..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

T-cut?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

The faded bezel







was an idea, you'd have to practise on a old watch to begin with. Make sure the case is water tight or remove the bezel etc etc

Jase, you're acting like dem folk from Royston











jasonm said:


> T-cut?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think T-Cut would just take off more paint Bry









I doubt its faded, more like worn off









Royston?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Chris Webb said:


> The 'Pepsi' Kinetic Sport 200 is the one I was offered at half price by Seiko when they told me they wouldn't be able to totally restore my 20 year old Pulsar. Oddly enough I chose the battery model but got sent this kinetic one. Great watch, it's been everywhere with me since 2000 and has never let me down.


I've got the very same model. It's given me years of reliable service (I got it in 1998) and would recommend them without hesitation. Mine now needs a service as it's the old capacitor type.

Andrew.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Um can I just check something...

Underneath the 'WATER 150m RESIST' text on the 7002 dial does it actually say '17 JEWELS' ???

Also does it actually say 7002-700J on the caseback?? Or does it have one of these numbers 7002-7000 / 7002-7001 / 7002-7009 / 7002-700A ???

Joli.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

I wouldn't say 7002's are particularly collectible just yet. It is still fairly easy to find examples in much better condition in th $100+/- range. They are definitely not worth the additional $125-$250 cost of a full physical and mechanical overhaul. Unless you can do the restoration work yourself, if I were you, I'd either look for a very good example and pay no more than $150 for it (assuming that you won't have to have any work done to it), or modify the one you have.

Some patience and thororugh searching of ebay should yield more than one 7002 in good condition ofr the prices described above. BTW, I bought mine (in 90% condition) for about $60 on the bay (granted, the seller had mislabeled the auction and didn't really know what he had so it didn't attract a lot of attention).


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Katt said:


> Um can I just check something...
> 
> Underneath the 'WATER 150m RESIST' text on the 7002 dial does it actually say '17 JEWELS' ???
> 
> ...


Under "WATER150mRESIST" there's nothing until I look right at the bottom of the face itself then it's got

7002 then there's a little squiggle thing that looks like a squashed lightning flash then there's 700R R

On the watch case back it's got

JAPAN A (squiggle symbol) STAINLESS STEEL SEIKO 7002-700J [A1] SCUBA DIVER'S

Hope this helps. Is this good news or have I bought a mongrel ?

Chris.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I might be wrong and if I am I'm sure that I'll be corrected but I think that what you actually have is a hybrid consisting of a 7002-700J Caseback on a 7002-7000 / 7002-7009... or a 7002-700A with a Black Bezel insert

I say this for a couple of reasons a true 7002-700J Should have a Pepsi - Blue/Red Bezel not a Black Bezel insert and should have the '17 JEWELS' on the dial just below the 'WATER150mRESIST'

Like this







Yours however is like this









I must emphasise that the original pictures that these extracts were made from are not mine but clearly illustrate the differences between the dials.

Basically the known models of 150m 7002's are as folows:

7002-7000 - Black Bezel Insert which has 'WATER 150m RESIST' on the dial.

7002-7001 - Black Bezel Insert which has '17 Jewels' beneath 'WATER 150m RESIST' on the dial.

7002-7009 - Black Bezel Insert which has 'WATER 150m RESIST' on the dial.

7002-700A - Pepsi - Blue/Red Bezel insert which has 'WATER 150m RESIST' on the dial.

7002-700J - Pepsi - Blue/Red Bezel insert [Japan-only version] which has '17 Jewels' beneath 'WATER 150m RESIST' on the dial.

The lightning flash symbol on the caseback identifies which of the factories produced the watch the lightning symbol means that it was produced by Seiko Instruments Co. which used to be called the Danai Seikosha plant. If it had been like a diamond shaped icon it would have been produced Seiko Epson or what was then called Suwa Seikosha.

Like I said I'm no expert but I do think that I'm right in saying that it isn't a 7002-700J














Despite this it's still a good watch just not quite as collectable as a J version would have been...







Still at least this way you won't feel too bad about wearing it!!!!!! Still not a bad deal for Â£45... I got a SKX for only Â£30 a while back so if you stay around the forum we may end up going head to head for a nice diver!!!!!!!!

I do like my Seiko watches!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Katt said:


> I might be wrong and if I am I'm sure that I'll be corrected but I think that what you actually have is a hybrid consisting of a 7002-700J Caseback on a 7002-7000 / 7002-7009... or a 7002-700A with a Black Bezel insert
> 
> I say this for a couple of reasons a true 7002-700J Should have a Pepsi - Blue/Red Bezel not a Black Bezel insert and should have the '17 JEWELS' on the dial just below the 'WATER150mRESIST'
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Katt said:


> I might be wrong and if I am I'm sure that I'll be corrected but I think that what you actually have is a hybrid consisting of a 7002-700J Caseback on a 7002-7000 / 7002-7009... or a 7002-700A with a Black Bezel insert
> 
> I say this for a couple of reasons a true 7002-700J Should have a Pepsi - Blue/Red Bezel not a Black Bezel insert and should have the '17 JEWELS' on the dial just below the 'WATER150mRESIST'
> 
> ...


Hi,

So it is a mongrel after all. I can't say that I'm surprised. If you have a look on Ebay and type in the number 8916797643 you'll be able to see the original advert. Interestingly you'll also see my question to the seller regarding the state of the 'lume' on the hands. His reply gives the definite impression thay they're fine. In fact they don't even glow let alone shine like my other two Seiko watches. Yoy can almost read by the light emitted from my 'Pepsi' ! I think you can only access this advert for a limited amount of time though but I have saved the whole thing to disc so if anyone's really interested - I have it all.

I haven't responded in any way to the seller other than to leave positive feedback saying "prompt delivery" and leaving it at that. Sometimes saying less - says more. There's little point in getting involved in rows with people over this sort of thing as it's possible he was unaware of the 'hybrid' (I like that word) nature of the watch.

I'm going to start looking out for a good yellow faced model now. I'm off to Hong Kong and Thailand in three weeks time I might get one there if the price is right. Thanks again for your input. I won't figure on retiring just yet then. Oh well, there's always the lottery I suppose.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Never mind Chris, its still an OK watch for 45 quid..

The Seiko your looking for is the SKX 035..Its still a current model and you shold find one relativly easily, Roy was selling them last year for Â£125 I think.....


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Is that SKX035 yours Jason...?? Mmmm... Nice watch























Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I wish, I keep meaning to track one down but something else allways gets in the way









I took the pic from the RLT Gallery


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I wish, I keep meaning to track one down but something else allways gets in the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Folks,

Now I've seen exactly how lovely that SKX 035 looks I've decided to sell the scrappy looking 7002 Hybrid I obtained recently and get a Yellow Beauty when I'm in either Hong Kong or Thailand in a couple of weeks time.

Many thanks for all the help and advice as to determining exactly what I'd bought off Ebay. I've decided to fully investigate any future purchases before I start bidding. I guess I just got carried away because i got such a bargain the time before.

Kindest Regards to all,

Chris.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello Chris

Well that was a nice nearly double your money sale on the eBay 7002-????
















There you go... I told you it was a collectable watch!!!









Looking forward to seeing your SKX035 that you'll no doubt now be buying 









A yellow dial version of the SKX007 Mmmmmm























Joli.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Katt said:


> Hello Chris
> 
> Well that was a nice nearly double your money sale on the eBay 7002-????
> 
> ...


Hi Joli,

So that's who all the 'watchers' were ! There were 15 peole watching that saga unfold. I guessed it would be the other Forum members.

To be honest I'm glad to see the back of that one. It wasn't the best purchase I've ever made on Ebay but it did teach me a valuable lesson, DON'T 'impulse' buy. I've printed off a copy of the original advert that I responded to so I can easily prove that the watch is exactly the same one I bought a few weeks earlier and if it isn't kosher then it isn't down to me !

I'm not too convinced it was 'as it came out of the Seiko factory' but I think I put enough pictures on the advert to let anyone looking at it make up their mind whether it was really what they wanted to bid for. It did get put on Ebay in a damn sight better condition than when I obtained it though. The case got polished up and the scratches removed and I even fixed the freewheeling bezel ! I could almost spin that when I got it.

The guy who's won it seemed pretty determined to get it didn't he ? Hopefully he'll be equally enthusiastic about paying for it. Watch this space. As for the yellow faced 007, yeah I think I just might.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Chris Webb said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Chris
> ...


 The Final Episode.

The buyer paid up the next day using *aypal and a couple of days later he emailed to say he'd been told the watch had arrived and he'd be leaving feedback the next day when he got home from working away.

And that was the last I heard . . .

I'm assuming from the lack of any sort of feedback or even an email that he was possibly expecting a much newer looking, better condition watch that the one he bought. I'm expecting it to turn up back on *bay any day now.

What I can't understand is why he paid more for an old Seiko than he could have paid for a new one. He obviously knew what he was bidding for and, at least my pictures of the watch, gave an accurate idea of what was being offered. He got exactly what he saw on the advert and what he was bidding for.

As for the watch being a hybrid, there's a couple of sites on the Internet that disagree and do actually identify the Seiko as a 700J. Water under the bridge now though.

THE END.


----------

